# Changing Mortgages



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Guys 

Advice needed here. 

I've currently got a variable mortgage for our 2 bedroom house. 

We need to move to a bigger 3 bedroom as we've got another kid on the way. 

We cant buy a bigger house because we wouldn't be able to get a bigger mortgage. 

So I'm thinking of renting our 2 bed out and then renting a 3 bed for us. 

Can we change our mortgage to a buy to let and stay with our current provider?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

it depends......

some mortgage providers will allow you to rent your property with your existing mortgage providing you are not making any money on it.... i.e. your scenario.

but this is hardly a long term solution, at a guess i'd say your kids will accumulate even more stuff over the years and then at which point do you stop renting etc etc.

Could you look at dividing your current childs room to accomodate another cot/bed etc?


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

It wouldn't be big enough. 

I'm also thinking of a loft conversion.


----------

